# Please welcome Laith as the new moderator



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Please join me in welcoming Laith as the new moderator of the Algae Specific Problems forum. He's been a valuable member with plenty of insights. I'm sure he'll make a wonderful moderator.

Thanks Laith and congrats!


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Congratulations Laith!

Don't worry, we'll make sure to keep ya busy with questions and stretch your expertise to the limit so you keep learning too [smilie=u: Mwhahaha

Looking for to learning from the master :supz:


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congratulations Laith !


----------

